

PRISM : let’s have a look at the big picture - adPothier
http://reflets.info/prism-lets-have-a-look-at-the-big-picture/

======
Otiel
And some would think that PRISM is a BIG thing. Well no, it's just a small
little thing that has a lot of brothers and sisters surveillance programs.
PRISM is just the tip of the iceberg.

And USA are not the only one having such programs.

